# Pumpkin seeds



## sw2geeks (Oct 26, 2011)

Roasted some pumpkin seeds this weekend that turned out great. Anybody else roast there leftover seeds?
































More pictures and recipe here.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 26, 2011)

Pumpkin seeds are kinda like an everyday snacks here in Singapore. They are sold roasted and sometimes even flavoured. I love them.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Oct 26, 2011)

A great beer/cocktail snack. I learned to do them Mexican style. Pan roast raw, shelled seeds in a little oil. After they pop, take off the heat and season with salt, ground chile and squeeze of lime.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 26, 2011)

Roasted pumpkin seeds have always been a favorite part of Fall for me. I'e done em both in the pan and in the oven. The oven seems to yeolda the most tender seeds, but I've also been meaning to experiment with a popcorn popped.

Thanks for sharing your recipy, great photography too! What was your setup?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 26, 2011)

Whenever I have a pumpkin, I roast the seeds. Nothing special for a recipe, just oil and salt, but I would love to try yours out. I'll also roast the seeds from any squash when the seeds look easy enough to separate and the right size. Last year, I did some heirloom blue pumpkins and they turned out horrible. They were just too big and fibrous.

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 26, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> Roasted pumpkin seeds have always been a favorite part of Fall for me. I'e done em both in the pan and in the oven. The oven seems to yeolda the most tender seeds, but I've also been meaning to experiment with a popcorn popped.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your recipy, great photography too! What was your setup?



Thanks Justin, I have a pretty nice camera. It is a Canon 5D markII. When shooting food I normally use a 24-105mm L lens. The outside shots were shot using natural light, the indoor shots I use an off camera flash with a diffuser to soften up the light. The last two shots are good examples between the two. The shot with the seeds in the bowl is shot outside with natural light, the shot of the seeds in the jar was shot inside using an off camera flash with diffuser. With the flash off the camera and diffused you can get a more natural look than you can with a flash mounted on the camera. Just think deer in the headlights vs light from above.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 26, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Whenever I have a pumpkin, I roast the seeds. Nothing special for a recipe, just oil and salt, but I would love to try yours out. I'll also roast the seeds from any squash when the seeds look easy enough to separate and the right size. Last year, I did some heirloom blue pumpkins and they turned out horrible. They were just too big and fibrous.
> 
> k.



Yep, I try to avoid the pumpkins with the big seeds. pie or sweet pumpkins seem to have the best seeds.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 26, 2011)

I only eat sugar pumpkins. I don't like the seeds or meat of big ones.

I used to do pie spice or garam masala seeds. This year I'll probably go moroccan.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe you can try some asian flavours like wasabi powder or greed tea powder??


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 27, 2011)

MadMel said:


> Maybe you can try some asian flavours like wasabi powder or greed tea powder??


 
I have used oolong tea as a seasoning, but not green tea. Is that a popular flavor in Singapore?


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 27, 2011)

sw2geeks said:


> It is a Canon 5D markII.


 You _bastard._


----------

